
Ruby 1.9.3 preview1 release notes - grk
http://svn.ruby-lang.org/repos/ruby/tags/v1_9_3_preview1/NEWS
======
jph
To install Ruby 1.9.3 alongside an existing Ruby, you can use RVM:
<http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/>

Then: rvm install 1.9.3

~~~
anonova
Also, if you're already using rvm, don't forget to do a `rvm get head` before.
I always forget to do this.

